# 20th Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge Sponsors



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

VRP Racing go check out their site

Super Tires go check out their site

Bubba’s Race Car Shells contact me for his email

Race Masters (AFX) go check out their site

Contact me if you would like to sponsor this race as well

DATE:Saturday, March 31, 2012
.
TIME:12:00 noon(Doors open @ 9:00am)
.
LOCATION: Greenbrier Raceway (64 Greenbrier ln. Rochester, NY)
.
RACE: Box Stock Aurora Thunderjet mini enduro
.
FORMAT:Mini-Enduro - 2 Qualifying heats / 8 Racer Main
Qualifying 1 - All racers, Top 6 go to Main - 5 min. Heats
Qualifying 2 - All Racers except top 6, Top 2 go to Main - 5 min. Heats
Main - Top 8 Racers from Qualifying - 20 min. Heats
All racing shall be divided into groups of 4 Drivers where possible (odd number of racers may require sitout positions). Driver / group selections shall be via random draw.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the sponsors are coming in.

we can still use more sponsors


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

up:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

We have received products from the following sponsors!

Fantasy Raceway http://www.fantasyraceways.com/
Race Masters http://www.afxracing.com/php/
Gregs Garage http://www.gregsgarage.itgo.com/index.html
VRP Slot Racing http://www.vrpslotracing.com/


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

and Bubba’s Race Car Shells [email protected]


----------

